# Australian Miniature Goats



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I thought I would Post some information about Australian Miniature Goats because, well, they are something New lol.

[ Copied and Pasted from http://www.miniaturegoatbreedersassociation.com.au ]

Australian Miniature Goats are genetically small animals. They are a "Designer Breed" predominantly based on ear structure and shape and fleece type in the case of the Sheltie. Although Australian Miniature Goats are not scaled down versions of their larger counterparts, their conformation is similar to that of the larger breeds, with all parts of the body in balanced proportion relative to their size. They are hardy, alert animals with impeccable temperaments that come in all colours and colour combinations.
An Australian Miniature Goat is considered to be; an Australian bred animal, not exceeding 53.3cm (21") in height (ideally), that meets the breed standard requirements and has at least 5 generations of "miniature" breeding behind it. Such an animal would qualify as a Herd book purebred having two parents that would qualify for purebred status. An animal meeting all the requirements is technically an Australian Miniature Goat (as described in MGBA Rules) regardless of its registration status.

Many long standing, MGBA Breeders have been producing quality animals that are meeting the requirements of each new generation. Occasionally an animal will grow taller than expected, but this is to be expected at such an early stage in the Breeds development, especially when larger animals are being used to bring in the required types and when using animals with unknown backgrounds. Creation of the Australian Miniature Goat using MGBA standards is obtainable.
Standards were created and modified with the help of many reputable Foundation Breeders to promote the development of the Breed. The aim was to create standards that any knowledgeable person could easily follow, using animals that were not unobtainable and to develop a Grading system similar to other accepted livestock grading up systems, that would continually support a breeding program in which each new generation would meet the steadily reducing height requirements.

Well they rewcognise five diff breeds if you want more info go to the MGBR Website (link up top)
1. Elf-Short Ears









2.Pixie-Upright Ear









3.Munchkin-Folded Ear









4.Nuwby-Pendulous ears









5.Sheltie-Hair Breed


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thats so neat! they all look so different from each other. the all white with munchkin ears looks EXACTLY like one of my does, Zephyr.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

now those are really cute.................


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

your nuwby's are like our nubians
but i must say
I WANT A MUNCHKIN


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol the Nuwby and Pixie are my faves :drool:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh. . . how cute! I'll take a couple Shelties!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I SOOOO would take some of the Shelties also. They are Beautiful. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE can I have one?????


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So, are they all about the same size? Is the ear the only distinguishing feature? (Except for the Sheltie of course). Any color OK? About how much do they cost? (Unsure about the "exchange rate" between Aussy/USA money so that may be hard to compare, I guess). Are they "milk" type goats or "meat" type goats? Just curious, thanks for the pics, they are very cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

k Pic - here's the deal - 

You come to my house when you all take your trip - and in exchange you bring me one of those munchkin eared goaties!!!! I LOVE their ears!! They are so darn cute! Better yet, a breeding pair! Woo Hoo! :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say I'm tossed between the pixies and the the nuwby's!! Really cute "mini's"


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Di, if you check out the the website it has details about them
Yes the breeds are based of ear shape except for sheltie
THey are very new (last 10 years) so sometime they exceed 53.3cm (21”) in height (ideal height).
I dont think they are used to meat yet as they are new and breeders are focused on the developement of the breed.
You could probably milk them if you wanted :shrug: 
And yes they come in any colour/colour combination.

depending on the quality, they can range from maybe $100 to over $500
you can find money translators on google


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol if i gave you some, you would be the first person in america to own one 

The reason they developed them here (i think) is because we dont have pygmys and i dont think we even have nigis!


----------

